# SARMS - Stenabolic / SR-9009



## babolat88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have some question about this SARMS supplement.

Is it possible to have these "sides" from SR-9009 ?

1. I sleep like a baby
2. Whenever I take a SR-9009, I have a vivid dreams. 
3. It is more difficult to wake up when i take sr9009 (but I am not tired)

If I don't take it, I have no dreams + its easier to wake up...

Does anyone else have a similar experiences ?

Sorry for my bad english. I hope, you understand me...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You'll struggle to get an answer to this I'm afraid. There aren't many sarms users in here. You've answered your own question, in as much as if you don't take it, you don't get the sides. Don't assume that sarms are safe and won't cause sides that are associated with "conventional steroids". These drugs are new and there isn't much data on side effects


----------



## LiftingNerd (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds like the side effects I got whilst taking mk-677 haha. I heard through the grape vine most sr9009 is actually cardarine. They aren't technically sarms but I personally wouldn't mess around with them.( I mean I say this but I actually did for a year or so) Some sarms were pretty good for muscle gain (ostarine, rad) but I didn't get much from the fat burners, compared to diet alone. I also wouldn't advise using sarms for muscle gain they shut you down just as bad and still affect lipids etc. I would stick to more researched drugs these days but each to their own


----------

